

The Best People are Leaving the Big Companies - basilpeters
http://www.exits-blog.com/the-best-people-are-leaving-the-big-companies/

======
jinushaun
I see the same problem, but I don't agree that stock price is the reason why
people don't go big anymore. Sure, many join a startup hoping it'll be the
next Google or Facebook, but honestly, IMHO, startups are just more enjoyable
to work at. Large companies lack the same level of speed, action and
innovation. All the exciting innovation is happening at startups. Startups are
trying to change the game, while large companies are simply trying to defend
their lead. That's just boring for young guys like me. Generation Y doesn't
want boring 9-5. We want to work on projects we care about. I see the brain
drain happening at these big companies and wonder who will be left to run
them? What will happen to Google when they become too big and boring?

